# The Black Orchid - name suggestions?



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

This is the smart guy that ended up with my brother. This fish is so chilled. He kind of glides through his water - not swimming fast with his fins like the others. It's so stealth like - incredible to watch! Managed to get some photos of him last night.

Any name suggestions?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

How handsome!!!!

Name: Anaru (means courageous & valiant)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

He's beautiful! How about Onyx ?


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh I love both those names!


----------



## thatdude902 (Mar 5, 2016)

SimplyXt said:


> This is the smart guy that ended up with my brother. This fish is so chilled. He kind of glides through his water - not swimming fast with his fins like the others. It's so stealth like - incredible to watch! Managed to get some photos of him last night.


That's the beauty of Plakats, they slice though water so easily. Makes you kinda feel sorry for the long fin Bettas that have to drag those fins around. My giant PK moves around his tank so easily & effortlessly, I'm starting to really see the appeal of the PK.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

SQUEE! He's so cute!! I like the name Onyx myself. :-D


----------



## turtlebud20106 (Sep 7, 2015)

night, brazen ( means brave and without shame), thunder, ink, glider, storm, phantom, lunar,  Neptune, Atlantis, Zeus

I have many other names ha...


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

How about Ninja?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

thatdude902 said:


> That's the beauty of Plakats, they slice though water so easily. Makes you kinda feel sorry for the long fin Bettas that have to drag those fins around. My giant PK moves around his tank so easily & effortlessly, I'm starting to really see the appeal of the PK.


But! Nothing is more beautiful than a long fin Betta dancing their Betta dance, twirling their big tail around like festive ribbons <3

Sorry, just gotta fight for my side LOL 

@SimplyXt: my black copper devil is called Silhouette  Siloo for short. She's a she, but I do think obvious-meaning names like that are gender neutral


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Vader


----------



## KaelaByte (Nov 23, 2015)

what about Shadow, Noir, or Morpheus (egyptian god of dreams


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Lunar and Morpheus were serious considerations! (we have a cat called Petit Noir).

Final name that he decided on was Omen


----------



## KaelaByte (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice! Hes a gorgeous boy and I'm sure he found a great home


----------

